# Grizzly 1023RL Table Saw



## PKFF (Dec 16, 2011)

I purchases the G0690 this past December and I am absolutely impressed by the saw. I had tried out several saws from the powermatic, delta unisaw, jet, etc and I have no regrets. I have done three projects with it and no complaints. I will definitely purchase grizzly again in the future.

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow what a great upgrade. thanks for the review.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought a 1023SL used about 6 months ago, and I love it. I just had t drive a couple hours and then derust it, but its a great saw.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a seriously nice saw! Congrats on your choice of wife. She's a keeper!


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats and use in good health  Glad to hear that grizzly is producing a quality product.


----------



## rikgn (May 18, 2010)

You lucky Dog! You must have been a real good boy! Nice!!!


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats on nice saw!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice saw. The 1023 or the 690 was going to be my choice if I hadn't gotten a used Unisaw


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a nice saw, I gave it great consideration and then purchased the G0690 last May.
The G0690 is a great saw not once has it skipped a beat.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW great saw wonderful wife EVEN mother-in-law. Does it get any better?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Pie, I bought one of these 15 years ago and it still works. Mine was the 1023Z and I loved it. I sold it a year ago to a friend to buy me a sliding table saw. I took my 1023z and converted the dust collection to the left side and made me a shroud around the blade to collect the dust worked great, have photos if you would like to see. Mine did not have a riving knife and that is what I needed, the new ones have those built in.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Good choice PIe.

We all look forward to see what comes from your new TS.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Fantastic score. Now, what re you going to make for the mother in law


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

NormG - I'm glad my mother-in-law doesn't get on LJ's, she may add to the project list LOL. I've made her stuff on my scroll saw and needed to cut the wood on my table saw. does that count, LOL?

I forgot to add that not only is the saw great but the manual it comes with is great as well. Not only does it have install instructs, but it has wring diagrams, parts list with exploded views and templates to make push sticks, feather boards etc. Plus it tells you how do maintenance on it if required.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like a nice saw. I had bought mine about 20 yrs ago. I have not even replaced the belts yet. These saws are a great value, and no horsepower problems. 750. new then and powermatic was 1800.00. Thanks for sharing. ps g1023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2009)

Great saw! Hey, I may be looking for a new wife and mother-in-law. Are yours available? (loved your story!) I'm going to be getting a new saw this summer, and the Grizzley is one of the top contenders.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulations! I noticed in the new Grizzly catalog that they made up a logo/button that says "MADE IN TAIWAN." Crazy that THAT has become the mark of quality now. Now that Delta is owned by Stanley the Grizzlys and JETs seem to be the way to go. Many years of sawdust to you with out, and let's hope you don't have to move it for a long time.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Tom, they are taken. The secret is to do a lot of renovations and make sure the internet is always working so they can play their online games. LOL. Not only is the saw excellent, but the extra add-ons are well made. I am eyeing a few things in my Grizzly catalog but that may mean some more clearing off of the Honey-do list.

Thanks dhazelton. Not planning to move soon. Yeah I hear you about the "MADE IN TAIWAN" thing, wish it said MADE in USA. Best wishes to you as well.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice saw. I'm told that an appliance cart can be used to move the saw around. They are available for rental. Has anyone tried one?


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought the mobile cart for my saw SO moving it around is no problem.


----------

